# Needs Translation



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 7, 2011)

I was contacted by a lady from this paper and she asked a few questions and i sent her a few pics.

Now i have no idea what was said.

Hope theres a Greek out there who can translate.

Click on the link and check it out.

Oh yeah, it goes for three pages, lol.

*Published On:* -
*Source:* Neoskosmos

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## woody101 (Feb 7, 2011)

google translater


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Feb 7, 2011)

Google Translate 
Try using google translate. Not heaps accurate, but gives you the jist of whats said.


----------



## Braidotti (Feb 7, 2011)

She EVGENIAS Pavlopoulos
I considered myself lucky since I came to Australia never met in the land of the snake. The fear, the respect and hate. But this year the luck was not on my side. As I said a little later, Barry Goldsmith, the man that symparoikoi we hosted in the coastal Rye shouted to capture a dangerous reptile found in their yard this year 'live at the time of the snake. "
Each year, about 3.000 Australians accept the bite of a snake. Approximately 1 / 10 victims have finally administration of antidote to the bite not fatal. From snake bites two people die around the time even though Australia are some of the most poisonous snakes in the world with the first and the best brown snake and who is responsible for most deaths have occurred so far. The list of the most deadly snakes follow the snake tiger (tiger snake), the snake Taipei and the death adder Hellenist "quick death".
This summer, according to Barry is the most ideal for poisonous reptiles make their presence felt closer to residential areas and most snakes in Victoria a few exceptions are poisonous and very dangerous.
I grabbed the opportunity after the capture of "well nourished" tiger snak and began ... "interrogation" in Bari.

THE EVERYDAY LIFE OF A 'SNAKE HUNTER "

Barry loves ... snakes. "It's peaceful animals," he said, adding that "if it does not hurt will not hurt you." He learned to live near them and began to admire the age of seven years so the choice of profession was a very natural evolution of this love and admiration.

- I guess every year at this time, we receive many calls to intervene. This year the demand is greatest?
Definitely has increased. While in previous years and despite the drought took about three phones a day, this year receiving double the calls and capture approximately 

Thats the first page thanks to google translate.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 7, 2011)

I tried google translate but its not real good with Greek.
Thanks Braidotti, haha, thats just the 1st page and already ive been misquoted heaps.lol.


----------



## Braidotti (Feb 7, 2011)

She EVGENIAS Pavlopoulos 
- Why do you think that this year the snakes approached residential areas? 
Well let's not kid ourselves snakes were always close to residential areas. This year we see more often because of weather. Not doing too hot this summer and snakes can move with greater comfort during the day and what they do. Hence we see the most. If we had temperatures that exceeded 35 degrees, then the snakes will not be removed from areas where there is water. This year there is water everywhere. 

- What types of snakes found in the Mornington area and Victoria generally if you know? 
In the area of Mornington and neighboring Rye, Dromana, Sorento and Rosebud, live a long and large tiger snakes and copperhead. Dandenong to the east, there are many black snakes called red bellied black snakes. To the west of Melbourne the brown snakes are more prevalent. Certainly in all areas will meet the so-called blue tongue lizards are actually quite harmless lizards, but look great with snakes. Many times I have been calling for to capture these lizards. It is very easy to confuse one with snake. 

- In a snake bite ever? 
Of course, with a snake bite. Alas I have caught many snakes are expected. But what we need to know all of us if we are snake bite is that essentially, if not panic and go straight to the hospital or call an ambulance is not going to kill us poison. The panic is increasing the pace of heartbeats so that the poison to circulate blood more quickly and this can actually be fatal. 
The Aborigines who lived daily with the bites of snakes know what did they do? If the snake bite tie member just above where the bit and fall asleep. What should we do to tie the leg or arm or anyway the area of your body with a tight bandage and go to the hospital. 
Surely if the victim is a child then control the situation is not so easy for them this time, for if not to say since the start of the spring will have children to wear long trousers and shoes properly in the countryside. 

- You must wash the wound after the bite? 
Not ever. On the wound there are traces of the poison that will help doctors if they do not know what snake bit us, to examine and find the right antidote. You should also know that readers that even brown snake bite is about four hours until the poison proved fatal. 

- How do you catch the snakes? 
The snakes are protected species in Australia and are forbidden to kill. I see no reason, moreover, because as I said if it does not hurt, nor will deal with you. We catch them we have to capture and then to release at least five kilometers from where we caught in the uninhabited area. 


Thats page 2


----------



## Braidotti (Feb 7, 2011)

She EVGENIAS Pavlopoulos 
- How much will it cost us a visit a snake in our yard and captured? 
There are councils that provide this service and does not know whether and how much they charge far as I know, however, these councils are very few. Personally, I charge around $ 150 but there are others, I charged even $ 500. As you know it is not easy work. 

- In the Mornington many Greeks living, I suppose you also have great Greek clientele. 
Every day one in six clients not to say most are of Greek origin. You know the snakes 'visit' whoever and wherever they want. 

- And often do not have time to grab ... 
Yes, sometimes do not have time but most of the owner have time enough to watch that went against the animal and to direct it. When I attended, I mean eye to exigoumetha! 

We say goodbye to Barry. He leaves with many thanks for the buns and coffee and fidopoulo tiger in a bag. Barry captures snakes in the area of Mornington and tells us where the council does not offer this service to residents. So if you visit your yard one of these cold-blooded animals and located in this region at 0408 067 062 you will find Barry the "hunter" to be sure to drive safely to your yard. 


Thats page 3 snakeman


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks again. She certainly used her poetic licence in this article huh.
I have noticed the google translate struggles a bit with Greek, Arabic,Hebrew and others but has no trouble with French, Italian,Dutch, German ect.


----------



## Braidotti (Feb 7, 2011)

Its not a bad article, you may even get some more calls out of it.


----------



## SamNabz (Feb 7, 2011)

Also keep in mind Barry that although it translates to that, in a foreign language it actually makes more sense and is worded better.

When it's translated the words don't go together as well as if someone was to read it in their language.


----------



## Echiopsis (Feb 7, 2011)

People actually pay those kind of dollars to have a snake removed? Over here were lucky to get a large enough donation to cover fuel costs....


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Feb 7, 2011)

braidotti said:


> she evgenias pavlopoulos
> i considered myself lucky since i came to australia never met in the land of the snake. The fear, the respect and hate. But this year the luck was not on my side. As i said a little later, barry goldsmith, the man that symparoikoi we hosted in the coastal rye shouted to capture a dangerous reptile found in their yard this year 'live at the time of the snake. "
> each year, about 3.000 australians accept the bite of a snake. Approximately 1 / 10 victims have finally administration of antidote to the bite not fatal. From snake bites two people die around the time even though australia are some of the most *venomous* snakes in the world with the first and the best brown snake and who is responsible for most deaths have occurred so far. The list of the most deadly snakes follow the snake tiger (tiger snake), the snake taipei and the death adder hellenist "quick death".
> This summer, according to barry is the most ideal for poisonous reptiles make their presence felt closer to residential areas and most snakes in victoria a few exceptions are poisonous and very dangerous.
> ...



lol


----------

